# récupérer les mails de @me.com dans l'application Mail



## full2012 (12 Octobre 2011)

bonjour, 

je viens de créer mon adresse @me.com et j'aimerai savoir comment l'intégrer dans l'application Mail de mon mac. J'ai tenté d'ajouter un compte dans les préférences système mais il ne l'a reconnait pas... 
Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire?

Merci


----------



## LWayne (13 Octobre 2011)

Je me joins à la question :

- j'ai créé ce matin une adresse en @me.com
- depuis iCloud, je peux l'utiliser pour envoyer et recevoir des mail. jusques là, tout va bien.
- j'ai créé un compte sur Mail.app (sur 10.7.2). Les serveurs SMTP, ports, mots de passe et identifiants sont corrects d'après l'aide d'Apple ici.
- sur ce compte je reçois les mails qui me sont envoyés à mon adresse en me.com
- mais je ne peux pas en envoyer : Mail me demande mon mot de passe (poutant enregistré), envoie le mail (bruit habituel), et ... rien du tout. Le mail n'arrive pas.

Je précise qu'en envoyant le même mail depuis iCloud ou un autre comte (GMail) sur la même application ça passe ( priori pas un probeème de filtre donc ?)

Toute aide sera la bienvenue !


----------



## full2012 (14 Octobre 2011)

bon apparemment Snow Léopard est mise à l'écart en ce qui concerne icloud...

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-62418-snow-leo-icloud-pas-tres-compatible


----------

